# Hunt Test Etiquette



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Re #10 No matter how well a test is organized and run you will always have some complaints. Fact is, you cannot please everyone. 

While all the other points are equally valid and important, #7 is what can make or break a test. And if you have more than one dog to run, make sure the Marshals know how many dogs at each stake and when and where. 
Everyone there working a test wants your dog to be successful, but if the marshal does not know that you are running a dog in master and calls your number several times thru the JH or SH test will assume you are not present.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Leslie,
I have a question for you regarding the hunt test committee. In August I was a shooter for a master test. A pro didn't like the test set up and thought it wasn't safe. He didn't like the direction we were shooting in. Anyway he complained to the judges not the committee. The committee was called by one of the judges. The other judge chose to just fight with the pro about the set up. Judge #1 that called the hunt test committee suggested that we just change the live flyer station to the other gunner station. Judge #2 was being difficult and wanted the committee and refused to make the change. The location we were at didn't have cell service and we were too far for radios so forming the committee was very time consuming finding all the people necessary. Anyway it was a huge fight with a bunch of politics thrown in and it got unpleasant. 

So here's my question, should the pro have asked for the hunt test committee for a hearing without discussing his issues with the judges or should he have discuss his issues and fought with the judge about it? I've never been on a committee until then or been involved in a hearing. It was all confusing to me.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Have been the hunt chair for 2 years this year I stepped down in the middle of planning because the rest of the committee wanted to change dates and number of stakes after I had secured 5 of the 6 judges I needed. I was not a happy camper at all about that change. I have marshalled for 5 years. As far as number #7 a good marshal will check the books to see if she/he has any persons running in more than that stake. She/he should also make sure that you have the cell numbers for the other marshals so you can call and let them know the person running in more than one stake is on their way or if they can spare them so your stake can move along. 
I like when new people come up and ask questions. I don't find it distracting at all. I love pressure I work best under a lot of pressure so maybe some people would not care to have the newbies ask a lot of questions but I am very open to it.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> Leslie,
> I have a question for you regarding the hunt test committee. In August I was a shooter for a master test. A pro didn't like the test set up and thought it wasn't safe. He didn't like the direction we were shooting in. Anyway he complained to the judges not the committee. The committee was called by one of the judges. The other judge chose to just fight with the pro about the set up. Judge #1 that called the hunt test committee suggested that we just change the live flyer station to the other gunner station. Judge #2 was being difficult and wanted the committee and refused to make the change. The location we were at didn't have cell service and we were too far for radios so forming the committee was very time consuming finding all the people necessary. Anyway it was a huge fight with a bunch of politics thrown in and it got unpleasant.
> 
> So here's my question, should the pro have asked for the hunt test committee for a hearing without discussing his issues with the judges or should he have discuss his issues and fought with the judge about it? I've never been on a committee until then or been involved in a hearing. It was all confusing to me.


 
I would say that the best course of action if anyone thinks that a test is unsafe (or not following the rules in the book) would be to ask the marshal to call the test chair, or if he or she is not quickly available, another member of the committee, to come to the stakes as soon as possible. State your case clearly to that person and let them observe the test and take the issue from there. My husband has been the hunt test chair a number of times and has been called to many stakes for just such complaints. Sometimes it can be handled with just one member of the committee and sometimes the complaint is such that it requires a meeting. Many, if not most, complaints are not valid and but do require being addressed.

Whatever the complaint, taking it to the judge in the middle of the test is the worst way to handle the problem. I hate to say this on a public forum but there are some pro's that are well known for making such a stink at hunt tests that their reputations well proceed them. 

My question back to you is did they change the test or did it proceed as it was originally designed?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The test was moved to a new location. Same set up. But adjusted so that we were not shooting at the road. The pro still complained and pulled his dogs from that master test. Judges even offered to let him rerun his dogs. We have very few pros in Alaska. There was a lot of politics involved. It was ugly. The pro didn't voice his concern about the shooting until 3 dogs had run the first set up if I remember right, one of which was his.

Thanks for clarifying that the marshal should be contacted and then a hunt test committee member called.


----------

